# Plastics storage



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

How do you store your small plastic baits? Do you keep them in the original packaging and put them in a binder or do you take them our and put them in a clear divided box (like a Plano 3600)? Or something else? Do you use a different set up for fishing from a boat and fishing from shore?

I have used the binders in the past. It can be hard to see what you have in the binders, but I liked the idea of everything not falling out if your plastic box fell over. Just wondering if there is a better way.

Thanks


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I keep most of my plastics in a divided box. It's just too easy to see what you want and it's easy to get to. I also keep an assortment of jigs and floats in the same box just so everything is together and I can re tie or re rig really quickly if I need too. One thing I don't like about the boxes is the plastics will fade if left out on the deck in the sun day after day so I keep a towel or old sweat shirt and keep it cover if I have it out in the open. Of course I have bags and bags of plastics in my boats storage compartments so I never run out. This is for boat fishing.
For shore fishing I generally just carry a few packs of baits in a small fanny pack with some extra jigs and floats. It's really basic but I catch fish most of the time I'm out so I don't feel I need to take too much stuff with me.


----------



## croppie1 (Mar 1, 2014)

X2


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Same here. Be advised though. I put my white and chartreuse Road Runners in a box and they all turned a pale chartreuse color. I'm almost positive that I didn't mix colors within segregated compartments though. (I think....lol)


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I leave the plastics in the bag. I put what plastics, hooks, floats I'm going to use in a sack and put them in the bucket I take with me.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I like to keep mine in the original bags. And stuff them in quart size ziplocks.When I'm first starting I pull out a few to cycle thru till I find the one. Then I have a large plano I'll put my loose ones. 
Imo they stay brighter("sharper") in the original packing. ....


----------



## Carter Crappie Crew (May 21, 2011)

I use a divided box and keep them in the shade like others said. My pro tip from Bobby Garland pro Kevin Rogers is to spruce them up with baby oil when they start to dry out.


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

I keep most of mine in dividers and carry them in a hunting waterproof bookbag. Easy to carry and keeps them out of the sunlight.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Good info here, always kind of wondered what I should do.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Carter Crappie Crew said:


> I use a divided box and keep them in the shade like others said. My pro tip from Bobby Garland pro Kevin Rogers is to spruce them up with baby oil when they start to dry out.


Cutting the baby oil with a few drops of pure garlic or anise oil is good as well.


----------

